# Cold Weather Wetsuit/Gear???



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

So I got my rig in May and have been hittin the fishing pretty much any free time available! Until the last couple weeks of cold hit that is, as I am extremely ill-equipped. My pessimistic view of the ice coming anytime soon if at all this year is really eating at me and I have been considering deploying ice fishing tactics off my ride since before it was ever purchased.

Anyways, I have read a little and decided a cold weather wet suit is probably a good idea. Any suggestions out there on where to buy cold weather suits? Looked em up on Dicks site and the coldest rated one they had was only 59 -68 degrees. And $180!!!
Figure they'd be pricey but sheesh. Hate to see what the thicker ones cost but still, addiction to fishing is in the words of Rick James, "one hell of a drug!"

What retailers specialize in this type of suit? I am cheap and have strongly considered eBay and other "used" sites but am just too worried about getting an expensive waste of money. I'm also a little lost at figuring sizing. I wear a size 40" pant waist but the closest to this size according to Dicks' sizing chart was an XXXL with a 37-39" waist. I know they're supposed to be tight and stretch but would I really need an XXXL to accommodate?

Other items include a sub-temp Carhartt bib and jacket set and more importantly, semi decent chest waders. I have no clue what I really need to look for in waders, but I know staying dry is a MUST! Figure layering in addition to these three things along with my pfd should keep the kiddos in a healthy and living daddy!

Any tips about these things as well as any other cold water yakkin advice would be super helpful. I really wanna get some sub-temp fishing done out of my rig this winter! Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

If your in a kayak I would get a drysuit. They are pricey but I figure my life is worth that. A wet suit is just that. If your in the water the suit is wet also. Cold water wicks away your body temps pretty fast. I'm a diver also and even in warm water after or during a long dive you get cold. So keeping dry is the best bet in cold water. I have a Kokatat dysuit that I use while kayaking. I use it when the water temps are about 55 and below. They are not the easiest to get into but after a few times you get the hang of it. The rubber gaskets at your neck and wrists take some time to get used to them. I had to trim my neck gasket some for a not so tight fit. I need to trim my wrist gaskets since my wrist where getting numb on my fishing trip last weekend. The other thing is getting used to how many layers you need below the suit for the outside temps. It might be cold in the morning but warm up in the afternoon. It's not easy to shed layers. I see sales all the time on drysuits. But I would expect to pay about $750 for a good suit.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been looking at the O'Neill Boost dry suit. It seems to have some favorable reviews and is < 400.00


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I ended up with the Kokatat suit mainly because of the warranty. Most people from what I have read have had great things to say about them standing up to their warranty for any problems. It's a big investment and you want a good product. My brother just picked up a NRS drysuit which looked pretty nice too.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought a wetsuit on craigslist for $25. Granted, I got really lucky that it's a perfect fit, but I just couldn't justify spending the cash on a dry-suit for using it only a handful of times each year. It covers full legs and the top comes to like a tank-top at the shoulders. Best purchase I made in a while for the price. 

I wear it under my clothes, it just gives me a little peace of mind on those cold-water days, that's all I needed. If your budget is tight, I'd scour craigslist. Especially the areas near Lake Erie.....Cleveland, Toledo, etc. People buy them for jet-skis on Erie and realize after a couple years they're just not using it


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I would recommend looking up House's post last year in which he listed the important things for winter fishing. I would recommend not going out alone until you feel comfortable. I pretty much never go out alone in the winter. Another thing I recommend is a back up plan in case you go in.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

strongto said:


> I would recommend looking up House's post last year in which he listed the important things for winter fishing. I would recommend not going out alone until you feel comfortable. I pretty much never go out alone in the winter. Another thing I recommend is a back up plan in case you go in.


+1 on the back up plan. I'm on my 5th season of winter fishing and it sure seems like every year I'm having to open up my emergency dry bag for some sort of "incident". I'll see if I can't post a condensed winter preparations list for you guys. Maybe we should have a get-together up at GMO for a winter fishing jam session, too. Any interest in that?

As to gear, there's no need to break the bank, but there are a few items I wouldn't cut corners on. I'd say a dry-top over waders would be the bear minimum if you don't go all out on a full dry suit. Great Miami Outfitters carries some sweet gear if you want to check out a local dealer. Ebay is also a good place to score a deal, just do your homework on the seller. Kokatat and Stohlquist jump out as top selling brands. I wear a Harken suit and have had good luck with it.

If I had to make a short list of upgrades I've made that have been game-changers, I'd rank them as: 
Dry top > neoprene waders > Neoprene gloves > 800g+ Thinsulate boots > fleece lined thermals.

Other rules of winter fishing that come to mind while we're on the subject:
Rule #1 -Don't die
Rule #2 - See rule #1
Rule #3 - Wear a PFD
Rule #4 -Carry a dry bag with extra clothes, fire starting kit, emergency blanket and food. (Also make sure you practice making a fire in the winter. I've found it's not always as easy as you think.)
Rule #5 -Don't fish alone, or make sure you plan for everything and anything if you do.
Rule #6 - Write down where you are going and what time you are going to be back to someone back home that you trust. Always call your contact if you are going to be late and instruct them what to do if you don't call/come home. 
Rule #7 -Have fun!


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

The other day I started putting my winter yakking gear together and I decided for starting a fire I would pack a flare. It burns for a long time and to me it seems like an effective way to get a fire started fast.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

The flair is a good idea or some fire stater sticks or chunks work pretty good even when it's wet. 

My brother mention that there was a yaker up on erie this past weekend that went in the water no life jacket on. I think everything turned out OK. This was on the radio they heard the chatter.

I always where a life jacket doesn't matter what the conditions are.
And when it's cold water the drysuit is always on.


----------



## fishtales (May 8, 2012)

Cat Mangler said:


> So I got my rig in May and have been hittin the fishing pretty much any free time available! Until the last couple weeks of cold hit that is, as I am extremely ill-equipped. My pessimistic view of the ice coming anytime soon if at all this year is really eating at me and I have been considering deploying ice fishing tactics off my ride since before it was ever purchased.
> 
> Anyways, I have read a little and decided a cold weather wet suit is probably a good idea. Any suggestions out there on where to buy cold weather suits? Looked em up on Dicks site and the coldest rated one they had was only 59 -68 degrees. And $180!!!
> Figure they'd be pricey but sheesh. Hate to see what the thicker ones cost but still, addiction to fishing is in the words of Rick James, "one hell of a drug!"
> ...


Arctic Armour suit.....Bought mine from company in Pittsburgh . $199 on sale last year. Very happy with it. even floats. check them out on line


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

fishtales said:


> Arctic Armour suit.....Bought mine from company in Pittsburgh . $199 on sale last year. Very happy with it. even floats. check them out on line


What good does floating in cold water do that a life jacket doesn't already do for you?

You've tested it out and jumped in the lake in the winter time with that suit on to be that happy with it already? Didn't get wet?


----------



## fishtales (May 8, 2012)

legendaryyaj said:


> What good does floating in cold water do that a life jacket doesn't already do for you?
> 
> You've tested it out and jumped in the lake in the winter time with that suit on to be that happy with it already? Didn't get wet?


See it on line for videos good for ice fishing ,rain and floats. Have not jumped in the lake but have used it boat fishing in rain and snow and am quite pleased with its performance.


----------



## fishtales (May 8, 2012)

fishtales said:


> See it on line for videos good for ice fishing ,rain and floats. Have not jumped in the lake but have used it boat fishing in rain and snow and am quite pleased with its performance.


Also if yak fishing lake Erie in Nov ,Dec, Jan It would be much safer to buy at least a 16 or 18 foot boat to begin with or safer yet fish from shore or buy filets from the grocery store


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

fishtales said:


> Also if yak fishing lake Erie in Nov ,Dec, Jan It would be much safer to buy at least a 16 or 18 foot boat to begin with or safer yet fish from shore or buy filets from the grocery store


Not as much fun and sometimes fun=kind of stupid...lol....


----------

